# FGN Guitars



## Church2224 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thought I would share but FujiGen, the people who make the Japanese Ibanez guitars has their own brand of guitars called FGN Guitars. They just hit the USA and a few other countries and I am trying to 

They have a couple of 7 strings, and seem to have more traditional shapes. But the components they used look great, including Gotoh OFRs. 

I really dig this one...

FGN Guitars EXPERT Series / ELAN / EEL-FM-TR

Thoughts on them?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2012)

Its like they "superstrat-ized" a PRS. I like.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Its like they "superstrat-ized" a PRS. I like.



Exactly what I though. Which is why I dig it


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 11, 2012)

They all look pretty damn awesome. That virtuoso custom shop looks straight up incredible. I have never played one, but I would imagine that it would be really similar to playing an ibanez prestige. Which is pretty awesome in my book. However at the same time, I still think about the pricing of an older ibanez 5-700 hundred series and think "Those look so badass and they arent too expensive" lol.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 11, 2012)

Here in Japan, they actually have a web semi custom order system like Carvin, so you can make your own guitars. The body style is limited, but you can select your own wood, colors and pickup configuration.

http://www.fujigen.co.jp/exp/SpecF.aspx?TYPE=OS

Gallery of finished products :
???????????? | ?????????? EXPERT OS / EXPERT FL | ?????????????


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 11, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> Here in Japan, they actually have a web semi custom order system like Carvin, so you can make your own guitars. The body style is limited, but you can select your own wood, colors and pickup configuration.
> 
> http://www.fujigen.co.jp/exp/SpecF.aspx?TYPE=OS
> 
> ...



Wow that is pretty damn cool. Looks like a lot of Suhr and Anderson-esque models. Hopefully they will do something like this for USA customers when they start becoming more popular. Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## Zado (Jan 30, 2013)

Malmsteen74 said:


> I know this is an old post. But, I just got my first FGN guitar it's a Expert FL mh ph.
> there is no doubt in my mind that these guitars are on par with hi end Prs and Gibsons. The guitar is absolutely flawless!! and they really take a lot of time dressing the frets. the guitar has all high and electronics CTS pot and high and caps. thoughmy 61 SG reissue is a great guitar. The fgn surpasses the gibson just purely on the finishing details.. I highly recommend the guitar!!


neckrobumping an old thread of magnificent looking guitars with a NGD comment without posting tons of pics is unforgivable.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 30, 2013)

Now that is what I like to hear.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 30, 2013)

There was a thread on these a week or two ago in which I posted a NAMM vid of Rob Marcello shredding on one. When I greeted him at a clinic he was extremely pleased with it and he must have been to switch from huge names like Suhr and Caparison and eventually landing on these.


----------



## chocobo (Feb 4, 2013)

Malmsteen74 said:


> The guitar is pretty fantastic!! Real hi end instrument.. Im working on getting some pics up..


I was totally sold by the NAMM videos! I can't find any dealers in US, how did you get yours?


----------



## christheasian (Feb 4, 2013)

there were a few of these guitars and basses on last year's all stars that i got to dick around with throughout the tour. very solid guitars!


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 4, 2013)

o.o


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 5, 2013)

^ That thing is fucking beautiful! I love me some stained ash, and the gold hardware plus the fact that it's a strat make it all that much better for me.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 5, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> ^ That thing is fucking beautiful! I love me some stained ash, and the gold hardware plus the fact that it's a strat make it all that much better for me.



Yea, right? I don't even care that the headstock isn't matching, it's so beautiful.

10/10 would bang.


----------



## wiretap (Feb 5, 2013)

I like their Les Paul copies. I believe they only do them in their custom shop but I know some people with a few of their custom stuff. (Copy and original bodies) and they are top notch.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Timeline Photos | Facebook 
So Much want for this


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn! 

Sexy guitar man, good choice!


----------



## PetrucciVai (Feb 6, 2013)

dude those things look sweet I want one!!


----------



## chocobo (Feb 6, 2013)

That looks so effing sexy man...

I still couldn't find a single person selling those in the US! The one seller on ebay from AUS is selling some sub brand and doesn't have the normal models!


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Feb 6, 2013)

Dangg.. Really agree on the prs-ing a superstrat. 
nice features too.


----------



## jordanky (Feb 7, 2013)

FGN Guitars are gonna blow up soon! I got to check them out at NAMM and was floored. I only took a few pictures, but it'll do! 

I want this SO MUCH. Dammit!






Also, this was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## McBrain (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you get to try one out Jordanky? I'm a bit concerned about the neck thickness. Below are the neck thickness specs for the strat and LP style models. However, the profile has a lot to say, so how did they feel to you?

Flame
Neck thickness: 22 mm. at 1st fret - 24 mm. at 12th fret

Odyssey
Neck thickness: 21 mm. at 1st fret - 24 mm. at 12th fret


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 10, 2013)

I want one


----------



## engage757 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmmmm... Can someone say Angelus-inspired? Like a blend between a PRS and Caparison. My buddy is in a band called broadway that is endorsed by FGN and they like them.


----------



## Boojakki (Feb 11, 2013)

The white Elan DE with maple fretboard... OMG, so much want! When? Where? Take all my money!
Well, f*kk it, I take the black with ebony too (see below). Time to sell some other guitars and save up more money...


----------



## Nitrobattery (Feb 11, 2013)

So excited. This is everything I wished my old Angelus had been.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, pricing isn't all that bad either. I already love my Strat. Been wanting a custom shop Strat for a while now. And for 1600 I can get behind that.


----------



## DMAallday (Feb 11, 2013)

Nitrobattery said:


> So excited. This is everything I wished my old Angelus had been.



literally dying for these! I'm basically selling everything to get these both hahaha but still have no clue when they are available!! I did hear something about sam ash? anyone else hear anything?


----------



## engage757 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nitrobattery said:


> So excited. This is everything I wished my old Angelus had been.



I have your old angelus. 

Not sold on this one. Looks nice though. I like the look a lot. If I wasn't going 90% mayones right now I would probably pick one up.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Feb 11, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I have your old angelus.
> 
> Not sold on this one. Looks nice though. I like the look a lot. If I wasn't going 90% mayones right now I would probably pick one up.



I'm glad you're digging it, it just didn't do anything for me. 

On paper this is the ultimate axe for me, and knowing who makes it, I'm sure it will be. So stoked.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 11, 2013)

to anyone who has played these, what are these comparable to in terms of feel?

my guess would be similar to ESP because i see alot of former esp artist or current esp artists playing these


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2013)

timbucktu123 said:


> to anyone who has played these, what are these comparable to in terms of feel?
> 
> my guess would be similar to ESP because i see alot of former esp artist or current esp artists playing these


This is what I've noticed too.

I'd love to try one out. The Texas In July guys have made the switch from ESP to FGN now too.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 12, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> This is what I've noticed too.
> 
> I'd love to try one out. The Texas In July guys have made the switch from ESP to FGN now too.



I mean so far ive seen the guys in Texas in july, i killed the prom queen, we came as romans, of mice and men and, silverstien play them.

and i know 3 out of 5 of those are former or even current esp artists


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2013)

timbucktu123 said:


> I mean so far ive seen the guys in Texas in july, i killed the prom queen, we came as romans, of mice and men and, silverstien play them.
> 
> and i know 3 out of 5 of those are former or even current esp artists


I forgot about WCAR I knew I saw someone else with them too


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 12, 2013)

i looked at the artist list again and the word alive and, satchel from steel panther are fgn users to


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am bumping this back up. Does anyone know of any dealers for FGN in the USA?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 20, 2013)

Not bad. As much as I dig those shapes the Caparisons are just in the wrong pricing territory for me. 1600 now we discuss. I'd switch to gold hardware on both, though ^^
But well, not buying a guitar anytime soon anyway.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can someone point me in the right direction for ballpark pricing? Being in the US I'm prolly SOL anyways, but every link I look at gives me nothing on prices.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat fuckin' rainbow top blew my mind.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 20, 2013)

McBrain said:


> Did you get to try one out Jordanky? I'm a bit concerned about the neck thickness. Below are the neck thickness specs for the strat and LP style models. However, the profile has a lot to say, so how did they feel to you?
> 
> Flame
> Neck thickness: 22 mm. at 1st fret - 24 mm. at 12th fret
> ...



Too thick. I just can't find an alternative to ibby, hell, even THEY seem to be making things thicker now


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got this email...

"Thank you for your inquiry about FGN Guitars. Unfortunately, we need to find
an exclusive distributor in US if we have to sell our products in your
market. Besides, we can't sell our guitars or deal with any overseas
customers or dealers directly according to the confidential contracts with
some OEM brand companies. Anyway, now we're still negotiating with SAM ASH
and GUITARCENTER staffs from the NAMM show. Therefore, we would much
appreciate if you can ask some of the sales staffs to start to sell FGN
guitars right now ^^. Anyway, Thank you for your understanding and loving
with FGN guitars!! Have a happy Valentine day!!"

Well, dammit...


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Besides, we can't sell our guitars or deal with any overseas
> customers or dealers directly according to the confidential contracts with
> some OEM brand companies.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Apr 30, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nitrobattery said:


> So excited. This is everything I wished my old Angelus had been.



I got to inspect and play these two guitars the other day, as well as hear them through live rigs. They (or ones exscty like them) belong to my friends in a band called Texas In July. They are nice guitars, and I agree with the PRS/Cap mixture as far as looks go. Thee feel is more premium Ibanez as far as the neck goes. The hardware, necks and finish were top notch. They sounded great in a live setting, seemingly no fret issues as TiJ are all over the neck when they play. Just thought I would share since I don't see them in stores at the moment. 

-AJH


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 30, 2013)

FGN Guitars EXPERT Series / Dark Evolution / ELAN / EEL-DE where do i get this white one?? Do want


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 30, 2013)

Good God,I need the white and maple one in my life! I'm in love.


----------



## Chasethebreather (Apr 30, 2013)

I've gotten to play a couple models. Very solid. The expert series felt a lot like a lower end Ibanez prestige quality wise. Definitely a fresh, quality company to hit the US market though.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 30, 2013)

I can definitely dig this


----------



## McBrain (May 1, 2013)

Chasethebreather said:


> The expert series felt a lot like a lower end Ibanez prestige quality wise.



That sounds weird since they are not exactly cheap and are built at the same factory as the Ibanez Prestiges.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 2, 2013)

They responded to one of my tweets saying that they had big news in Summer for Americans who wanted to buy an FGN


----------



## Church2224 (May 2, 2013)

PyramidSmasher said:


> They responded to one of my tweets saying that they had big news in Summer for Americans who wanted to buy an FGN



Sweet! Thanks man, cannot wait to see what they are going to do.


----------



## Chasethebreather (May 2, 2013)

McBrain said:


> That sounds weird since they are not exactly cheap and are built at the same factory as the Ibanez Prestiges.



I never said they felt cheap. I've played Prestiges for the past 8 years and from my first encounter with their mid range line, they felt like Prestiges, but not the higher end Prestiges I've had. The all white and maple model was the motivation for the RG3250 I have on the way though.


----------



## xxvicarious (May 2, 2013)

I played a BUNCH of FGN's at NAMM this year, they're pretty outstanding guitars.
... The price tags scared the shit out of me though.


----------



## TVasquez96 (May 2, 2013)

The white one is pretty much my dream guitar. I can't wait until these become available in the states.


----------



## Nitrobattery (May 2, 2013)

xxvicarious said:


> I played a BUNCH of FGN's at NAMM this year, they're pretty outstanding guitars.
> ... The price tags scared the shit out of me though.



How much are we talking?


----------



## McBrain (May 3, 2013)

Chasethebreather said:


> I never said they felt cheap. I've played Prestiges for the past 8 years and from my first encounter with their mid range line, they felt like Prestiges, but not the higher end Prestiges I've had. The all white and maple model was the motivation for the RG3250 I have on the way though.



I never said that you said they felt cheap. You said that they felt like a lower end prestige quality wise. 

But they are actually priced as high as many of the "higher end" Prestiges. 

Here in Scandinavia, an Expert Elan in trans black is $2800 and a 7-string Expert Elan in matt white is about $2600.


----------



## Nitrobattery (May 5, 2013)

McBrain said:


> I never said that you said they felt cheap. You said that they felt like a lower end prestige quality wise.
> 
> But they are actually priced as high as many of the "higher end" Prestiges.
> 
> Here in Scandinavia, an Expert Elan in trans black is $2800 and a 7-string Expert Elan in matt white is about $2600.



$2,800 DKK?


----------



## McBrain (May 5, 2013)

Nitrobattery said:


> $2,800 DKK?



Yes, the rare and elusive Danish Dollar.


----------



## chocobo (May 30, 2013)

I am still dying for one, especially now my MIA strat went to repair, and my squire is just... UGHHHHHH

Coupled with their daily FB photo bombards... it's worse than hell


----------



## KultureDekay (May 30, 2013)

you all need to like their FB page. Those guys are so nice and polite, always seems to be very interactive with fans. I'm a huge fan of the band The Word Alive. They endorse Fujigen (that's how I found out about this brand). FGN made them some excellent looking high-end customs!


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 2, 2013)

they have some of the FGN range up on ishibashi. its expensive. very expensive.


----------



## Whitestrat (Jun 2, 2013)

FGN makes great guitars. Though that CFS fretting system might be a horror to refret when you have to. But it actually does make perfect sense!


----------



## rikomaru (Jun 3, 2013)

am i the only one who thinks that even their instrument names are......epic? ahaaaaa, see what i did there? XD 

No, but seriously.....i dig that masterfield jazz.......and i mean digging it HARD 

http://www.fgnguitars.com/mfa_fp.html


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuuuucckk D: I am really loving the look of these! I wonder when it'll be the day when I see one around here!


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jun 3, 2013)

McBrain said:


> I never said that you said they felt cheap. You said that they felt like a lower end prestige quality wise.
> 
> But they are actually priced as high as many of the "higher end" Prestiges.
> 
> Here in Scandinavia, an Expert Elan in trans black is $2800 and a 7-string Expert Elan in matt white is about $2600.



Googles currency converter says $2800 DKK is only $488 USD...


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 3, 2013)

^ I think he was talking about $2800 actual American dollars. As far as I know, the Danish Krone does not use the $ symbol.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 3, 2013)

Whitestrat said:


> ... CFS fretting system ... actually does make perfect sense!



Actually, it doesn't. If you have a set of parallel lines, any group of straight lines will be divided with the same proportions -- so all the frets will be in the correct locations on every string. Also, I doubt anybody would be able to tell the scale length difference between a 25.50" 3rd/4th string and a 25.55" 1st/6th string. Then, add in the need for compensation, and those tiny scale differences are even more moot.

EDIT:
I was just addressing the purported tone/pitch advantages. I can definitely see some fingering advantages -- it should be easier to get closer to some of the frets, but you may need to change your fingering. Even given that, I can't see this being cheaper/better than fanned frets ergonomically.

Ray


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jun 3, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I think he was talking about $2800 actual American dollars. As far as I know, the Danish Krone does not use the $ symbol.



Read posts 66-68, I'm pretty sure it's 2800 DKK they're talking about


----------



## McBrain (Jun 3, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> Read posts 66-68, I'm pretty sure it's 2800 DKK they're talking about



Nope, I converted to USD.


----------



## bouVIP (Jun 7, 2013)

Saw them post this on their facebook. I want it!!!


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 7, 2013)

Would love to try one of these. I really dig the odyssey and Mythic series as well.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jul 12, 2013)

sorry to necro bump but i kinda have an opinion and update on these guitars 

chris from texas in july let me play his dark evolution elan in white with the maple board and it was fantastic. blew my caparison out of the water(personally opinion dont flame me for and only reason im comparing is they are pretty similar on paper).

chris also said that sam ash picked up fgn's contract and they should be available within the year


----------



## Nitrobattery (Apr 26, 2014)

To those of you who have played these (specifically the Expert Elan) what can you compare the necks to?


----------



## Further Lo (Apr 27, 2014)

I have the white FGN Rob Marcello is playing in the videos, it is a great guitar but might be going up for sale or trade


----------

